# Was my letro bunk?



## revencer (Dec 20, 2011)

I bought letro from a board sponsor (not sure if I'm allowed to name the sponsor), and I ran it at 2.5mg for 40 days, hoping to cure my pea sized gyno lump. I looked like I lost water weight and was slightly leaner, but my joints felt fine and the gyno was hardly affected. 

When I was on epi my joints dried out so bad I couldn't move. 

Now legit letro should dry me out a lot more than epi should, so should I order it from another source and try again?

I'm thinking about running 2.5mg letro and .25mg caber for 6 weeks, this time tabs not rc's. The new source I'm looking at has fempro.


----------



## kevinhy (Dec 20, 2011)

revencer said:


> I bought letro from a board sponsor (not sure if I'm allowed to name the sponsor), and I ran it at 2.5mg for 40 days, hoping to cure my pea sized gyno lump. I looked like I lost water weight and was slightly leaner, but my joints felt fine and the gyno was hardly affected.
> 
> When I was on epi my joints dried out so bad I couldn't move.
> 
> ...



The only way to know for sure would be to get bloodwork.

I've received bunk RC letro before, and thats why i always just grab Erase.

Its OTC, but dont let that mistake you for it being weak. A guy posted bloodwork on another forum where he was using 1g test E per week and erase, his E was in the 30s (ideal range).


----------



## revencer (Dec 21, 2011)

I don't doubt it's effectiveness for getting e into ideal range, but I'm going for a very low level to clear up the gyno.


----------



## jimm (Dec 21, 2011)

Was it from extreme peptite?


----------



## twotuff (Dec 21, 2011)

what sponser was it? you shouldnt get introuble for complaning. THATS WHAT THEY ARE HERE FOR.   I didnt care for EP or PP  they just didnt do it. This doesnt mean its bunk it just may be under dosed


----------



## revencer (Dec 21, 2011)

It was extreme peptide, and I used 2.5mg per day. Would the fempro tabs from a board sponsor be my best option?


----------



## twotuff (Dec 21, 2011)

revencer said:


> It was extreme peptide, and I used 2.5mg per day. Would the fempro tabs from a board sponsor be my best option?


 

you got pm


----------



## FordFan (Dec 21, 2011)

I had bunk letro from ep. But, I also had legit anastrozole from them. I still get my anastrozole from them and will continue to do so.


----------



## JCBourne (Dec 21, 2011)

I had bunk aromasin and adex from a sponsor on here. They said I was lying so I decided to get blood work, I then PMed that I had blood work and they stopped answering my PMs. It is still a sponsor here today, up until that point I had thought they were a great company.

Research chems can be a bit tricky, you never fully know. Some may be a good batch, then a bad batch, etc, etc. The only way to know for sure what you got is to get it from a doctor. Of course most of us wouldnt be able to do this.

Its all part of the game.

OP, at 2.5mg at 40 days your gyno should have been gone if you didnt wait long after the inital onset of gyno. If I take 2.5mg of letro even for a week my gyno is almost completely gone. My sex drive and mood also changes at this dose but a least it gets the job done.

My letro from EP was legit. But this goes back to what I already said... Research chems can have batches that are both good and bad. You got to remember they arent made for humans so really they dont have to be nearly as strict as if it were pharma grade.


----------



## twotuff (Dec 21, 2011)

Extreme peptide and purchase peeptides are shit>    dont be scared kids!


----------



## Roaddkingg (Dec 21, 2011)

2.5mgs of the pharm grade letro I use and I'd never be able to fuck again in my lifetime.LOL
The gyno reduction protocol I use before started @2.5 and tapered down for a week and it solved my issue. 
Go with tabs my friend. 
Ofcourse the first line of defense when on cycle is to have nolvadex(tabs) on hand so if symptoms show up do 20mgs ED until gone and then about another 5 days just to be sure and stop. This will knock it out most times.
Assuming you are running arimadex also. Most people find that .5mgs arimadex mon, wed & friday while on to be sufficient. 
Some guys here like Vic like 1mg per day but for me thats not needed.


----------



## revencer (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone, good info. 

Twotuff I can't reply to your pm, but thanks I'll probably go with that one. 

But can anyone here tell me if napsgear.net is legit?


----------



## revencer (Dec 22, 2011)

Roadking, I can't pm, but send me some more info about those tabs


----------



## Digitalash (Dec 22, 2011)

How was your sex drive? I've done a few runs of letro to reduce some pubertal gyno and most noticeable thing for me was complete and utter loss of drive. No exaggeration, I could have pussy in my face and be like "meh". If you don't feel like that your letro is probably bunk


----------



## revencer (Dec 22, 2011)

Not how I felt ^ 

Haha strong edit, but no my libido was actually up on it, sorry I misread what you said.

I'm pretty sure it was bunk. Now I just want some legit tabs but I can't find any sources that look reliable, considering the board sponsor I used from here didn't work and now it may be too late.


----------



## Digitalash (Dec 22, 2011)

Hate to say it may just not work. I've never been entirely successful reducing gyno with letro, though mine is quite old (early teens). I think I've reduced it to some degree but I've come to the conclusion I'll just have to deal with it until I can afford surgery. Either way best of luck to you and perhaps check out alldaychemist and manpowernutrition, the former is supposedly pharm grade


----------



## revencer (Dec 22, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> Hate to say it may just not work. I've never been entirely successful reducing gyno with letro, though mine is quite old (early teens). I think I've reduced it to some degree but I've come to the conclusion I'll just have to deal with it until I can afford surgery. Either way best of luck to you and perhaps check out alldaychemist and manpowernutrition, the former is supposedly pharm grade



From what I've read researchstop is legit. 

But, I can't afford to waste another $50, and I can't afford to go two more months letting this gyno go untouched, so I would prefer some legit tabs, but I can't seem to find any.


----------



## Digitalash (Dec 22, 2011)

revencer said:


> From what I've read researchstop is legit.
> 
> But, I can't afford to waste another $50, and I can't afford to go two more months letting this gyno go untouched, so I would prefer some legit tabs, but I can't seem to find any.


 

I agree time is somewhat critical, a research chem site may be your only option. Alldaychemist is very affordable though and supposedly all human grade (I say "supposedly" only because a member here once had bloodwork done using their aromasin and came up out of normal range for estrogen, other than that I've heard mainly good things). They will however take a few weeks to ship as it is international. I've used extreme peptide and purchase peptides succesfully in the past, so I can only give my two cents and say I've never had an issue with them. No experience with research stop so I can't comment.


----------



## revencer (Dec 22, 2011)

Ever heard anything about napsgear?


----------



## Digitalash (Dec 22, 2011)

revencer said:


> Ever heard anything about napsgear?


 

Last I heard they were very slow, as in months behind. I've heard they've been making good on things lately but I would stay away personally


----------



## revencer (Dec 22, 2011)

Okay, on alldaychemist I didn't see letro?


----------



## Digitalash (Dec 22, 2011)

revencer said:


> Okay, on alldaychemist I didn't see letro?


 

Wow you're right, I'm pretty sure they used to carry it but maybe not. They have clomid/nolva/arimidex/aromasin so perhaps I just assumed 

alot of guys around here trust manpowernutrition though and they will come in tabs, I'm hesitant to reccomend extreme peptide honestly as I've heard some less than positive things about them lately. I've used their arimidex/nolva with good results before but it's been a while, beyond that I can't comment


----------



## revencer (Dec 22, 2011)

I went through two bottles of ep letro in one cycle with no loss of libido, so that's a no go.


----------



## twotuff (Dec 22, 2011)

revencer said:


> Thanks everyone, good info.
> 
> Twotuff I can't reply to your pm, but thanks I'll probably go with that one.
> 
> But can anyone here tell me if napsgear.net is legit?


 

fuck napsgear too


----------



## revencer (Dec 22, 2011)

twotuff said:


> fuck napsgear too



So... It looks like researchstop is legit?


----------



## twotuff (Dec 22, 2011)

yes  checkout Chem one research also  this is the best of the best but it has a high price. great service. I dont know about you but I only like the best when it comes to research chems,....


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 22, 2011)

mpresearchsupply


----------



## collins (Dec 22, 2011)

heard good about naps gear, slow for shipping


----------



## wannashred (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont know but my rat had the worst GYNO for about 2 months now and just got  Extreme Peptide research letro 3 days ago and is down to half the size already. Sex drive is like bla but he still gets the job done if need be.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Dec 29, 2011)

Fantastic news. 
Sorry if it sounded like I was bashing any research chem's. I have heard good & bad things about some of them so always just made the choice to use tab's.
Like anything I guess, some are much better than others.


----------

